# Military Humidor Project - Kyle Mlaiszewski



## Kyle Maliszewski (Mar 26, 2009)

The Military Humidor Project by Kyle Maliszewski

Can be seen at www.premiumboxes.com


----------



## llatsni (Jan 3, 2009)

!!!


----------



## Firerat (Mar 19, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

wow..


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

SWEET!


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

That is very nice. The wood is beautiful. Great job!!

:ss :w :ss


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

That is awesome!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow great work


----------



## winston (Jul 16, 2008)

looks amazing


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

WOW that is real nice, good work


----------



## Brian65 (Mar 28, 2009)

Excellent workmanship!!!!


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very very cool, great looking humidor.


----------

